# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Ti per mua je..?

## Julianna

Ti per mua je thjesht imagjinata me e embel

........je nje enderr por pa kuptim..........

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sa here me sheh ne onderr?

lol

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ti per mua je frymemarja ime :perqeshje: 
KAT PRIJI ILACET KANE FILLUAR PARANDJENJAT

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

llenka,

mos te kane filluar gje nausete?

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Kat cjane keto aman
se na hutove
foll shqipe te thashe smar vesh

----------


## Gentian_gr

HELENA e forumit

----------

*Ingenuous* (24-01-2016)

----------


## pranvera bica

Ti per mua je ...nje shoqe shume e mire!

----------


## Ksanthi

ti per mua je nje njeri i nderuar  dhe shume simpatike.

----------


## freiheit

*...je gjaku qe rrjedh ne venat e mia*

----------


## Besoja

Je antar i forumit...sa e thjeshtë kjo lojë...ehehehehehehhehe...

----------


## jeta_ime

ti per mua je buzeqeshja ime

----------


## alem_de

ti per mua je nje patriote e mire.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ti per mua je fundi i botes,djelli, qielli im 

o juli pse nuk hap edhe nje teme 
ti per mua ishe?
se me kete teme sme vjen shume te shkruaj

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

je gru e martume,

......

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## donna76

Ti per mua jè......po sidomos per te tjerat :xx:

----------


## PINK

I know he loves me, I know he cares...  :syte zemra: .

----------


## Endless

ti per mua je cica e nje lehone

----------


## Robbery

..Mami me e mire ne bote :P

----------


## Era-R

me falni se spo e kuptoj idene,a behet fjale per personin qe kemi me lart,apo per dike ne vecanti

----------


## Station

> me falni se spo e kuptoj idene,a behet fjale per personin qe kemi me lart,apo per dike ne vecanti


Në fakt është për dikë në veçanti por këtu përdoret për personin/en që ke mbi vete. :shkelje syri:

----------

